# How to treat lice on newborn kids



## Tollhouse (Mar 21, 2005)

My 3 day old nigerian dwarf babies have lice - the bad, bloodsucking kind. How do I treat it safely (they play and suck on each other, so will a dusting hurt them?) Doseage?


----------



## Tollhouse (Mar 21, 2005)

Advice?


----------



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

Tollhouse, 

I'm a newby and I'm sure someone will chime in if this is bad advice..... but I use Python Dust on my goats when they have lice. The container says it's safe for ANY AGE. Attached is the product information. I bought my bottle at the local feed store.

http://www.y-tex.com/pythondust.html

Val


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.drugs.com/vet/cylence-pour-on-insecticide.html


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with Alice & posted in your other thread Tollhouse.

The CYLENCE is good stuff & safe for calves & lactating mothers of all ages & sizes. That is what I would use on all the goats on your place including the little ones.

I would also clean any stalls, barn, houses, etc. really well & get rid if any bedding laying around & dust those areas really well too. I would read labels at the farm stores for something to use in the barn but DE or 7 dust would be my first guess for the stalls, etc.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'd use yellow dusting sulfur on them. It stinks, but is safe and won't harm the animals or the environment or the people.


----------

